# VK - LUXOTIC NC, VAPORESSO NEXUS, IJOY AVENGER, RESIN EXPANSION TANKS, AEGIS LEGEND & MORE



## Gizmo (23/5/18)

New Arrivals & Restocks

Swag Kit Restock
Smok TFV12 Prince (M4,X6 and T10 Coils)
Vandy Vape Pulse
iJoy Avenger 270 234W Starter Kit + Batteries Black
Joyetech EX Heads for Exceed 1.2 Ohm 5 Pack
Vaporesso GT CCELL Coils 0.5 Ohm Coils 5 Pack
Vaporesso Nexus NX cCell Replacement Vape Coils (5-Pack)
Wismec LUXOTIC NC 250W
Vaporesso Nexus AIO Ultra Portable Kit
Blitz Resin Tank Expansion TFV12 Baby Prince Tank Black
Blitz Resin Tank Expansion TFV12 Prince Tank Black
Blitz Resin Tank Expansion TFV8 Big Baby Black
Blitz Resin Tank Expansion TFV8 X-Baby Black
Blitz Ghoul BF RDA Black
Blitz Intrepid RTA
Geek Vape Zeus Dual RTA
Geek Vape Aegis Legend 200W with Aero Mesh Tank Black

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (23/5/18)

Hi @Gizmo ,

Been waiting for you guys to bring in the Nexus! Great news!
Please let me know if the Stoneridge store has stock? I'd like to pick one up this afternoon...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/5/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Hi @Gizmo ,
> 
> Been waiting for you guys to bring in the Nexus! Great news!
> Please let me know if the Stoneridge store has stock? I'd like to pick one up this afternoon...



They dont have it yet, they should have it by Friday but just give them a call beforehand to confirm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (23/5/18)

@Stroodlepuff 

Could you perhaps check the description/ headings of the GT CCell coils. heading says 5pack and description says 3 pack. 
The ones for the NRG tank...


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/18)

Can someone please explain whether I can use my regular DIY 3mg nic juice in the Nexus?
I've seen conflicting reports?
If I can't use my regular juice, which adjustments must I make to my recipes to work properly in it?


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Just tagging @Stroodlepuff to have a look at the above two posts


----------

